

Ask HN: Review our App feature: Twitter search/Analysis/Share - okeumeni
http://www.textrar.com/APIX/SPage.aspx?apk=F9781064-D862-4EA0-8016-C08B34E50E4E

======
okeumeni
The Idea is to provide a platform where all your tweets can be data mined and
regularly update for searching, trend analysis and sharing.

Off course twitter have a search tool, the question is how do you get relevant
information from the maze, how do you see what your buddies talked about today
while you were busy?

